# Hornets to call Oklahoma City, Baton Rouge 'home'



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2167958 



> OKLAHOMA CITY -- The New Orleans Hornets will play 35 home games in Oklahoma City and six others in Baton Rouge, La., under terms of a temporary relocation agreement approved Wednesday by the city council.
> 
> 
> The New Orleans Arena, where the Hornets normally play, was damaged by Hurricane Katrina and could take months to repair. But even if New Orleans is ready to welcome the team back before the season ends, the Hornets are locked into their 35 dates at the 19,675-seat Ford Center.
> ...



I guess Oklahoma is a good geographical area for the Hornets to play, considering where all the teams in the Southwest Division are located. It's also good to see that not only Oklahoma is welcoming the Hornets in, but the city of New Orleans is supporting this team.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I think OKC will try to "steal" the team. They have a huge new arena and no one to play in it if the Hornets go back to New Orleans. The city and the Hornets owner will probably make the case that OKC is the best place for the long term future of the team. I also think San Antonio will try to "steal' the Saints permanently. The mayors of OKC and San Antonio don't care about the fans of these teams in New Orleans. Trust me they see it as an opportunity for them to land these teams on a permanent basis.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Lynx said:


> I think OKC will try to "steal" the team. They have a huge new arena and no one to play in it if the Hornets go back to New Orleans. The city and the Hornets owner will probably make the case that OKC is the best place for the long term future of the team. I also think San Antonio will try to "steal' the Saints permanently. The mayors of OKC and San Antonio don't care about the fans of these teams in New Orleans. Trust me they see it as an opportunity for them to land these teams on a permanent basis.



San Antonio "stealing" the Saints isn't happening. Taglibue or whatever the hell his name is won't allow a permanent move to San Antonio, plus it's a slap in the face to the people of New Orleans to just take away their professional teams. I see it more as cities like Oklahoma and San Antonio are lending a helping hand, not trying to steal a team.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> San Antonio "stealing" the Saints isn't happening. Taglibue or whatever the hell his name is won't allow a permanent move to San Antonio, plus it's a slap in the face to the people of New Orleans to just take away their professional teams. I see it more as cities like Oklahoma and San Antonio are lending a helping hand, not trying to steal a team.


But at the same time, it is still on the air if in next year the people of NO will be able (financially and emotional) to support these teams... I think that it will depends on whether will be the situation in NO next year...


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

I dont think either city is trying to steal their teams. But, I do think the Hornets will end up in OK.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This hurricane is messing up my life...

Im happy that I have a home to go to and all my friends and family are safe. I am blessed. If OKC steals the Hornets because of this its a small price to pay for not having a loved one lost or a home destroyed.

However Im still pissed about what Katrina is doing to my sports life...

OKC is a good place for basketball sadly enough. They love their basketball up there.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

playing in oklohoma city garantees a home court advantage as at least the arena will be packd with at LEAST 50% MORE PEOPLE THAN YOU WOULD HAVE PLAYING AT THAT DUMP IN NEW ORLEANS.

Once New Orleans is under construction both the Saints & Hornets should push hard for new facilities.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

makes more sense geographically now,, okc to dallas, houston, san antonio, easier travel i guess

why is the nba calling them the NO/OKC hornets??


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> why is the nba calling them the NO/OKC hornets??



Good question. I think that's sort of a slap in the face to the New Orleans people. I do understand that the Hornets are playing a large majority of their home games there, but I don't understand why the NBA would call them the Oklahoma Hornets temporarily for a year.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

The Hornets are going to move to Oklahoma for good. Yes, it will look like a slap in the face to Katrina victims, but it isn't. That team was probably about to move anyway.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Carbo04 said:


> The Hornets are going to move to Oklahoma for good. Yes, it will look like a slap in the face to Katrina victims, but it isn't. That team was probably about to move anyway.


The team was NOT about to move. They have a profitable long term lease and a new training facility on the way. They were among the leaders in the NBA in new season tickets this offseason (not bad for a team with one of the worst records in the NBA last season).


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I hate how they have put OKLAHOMA CITY under the buzz in the logo, it's irritating


----------



## Blue Bear (Dec 4, 2003)

Very difficult situation for everybody. We have a lot of New Orleans folks here in Memphis. The folks in Memphis are doing their very best to feed'em, get them into homes, and do anything else we can to provide some level of comfort for them. We know they want to get back home as soon as possible. New Orleans will rebuild and be better than ever. I hope your teams stick with you, but I think it will take more than a year to get them back in operation in New Orleans. The rest of the county is with ya guys. We want to do everything we can to help. I hope the Saints & Hornets have a great season.


----------

